# '67 GTO Clutch and Shifter Linkage Shield



## AH-64A GOAT (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone have a picture (or instructions) for '67 GTO installation of the Clutch and Shifter Linkage Shield shown in the Ames catologs and attached to this post. Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Linkage Shield.
This may help, No instruction but basically it sets it's self against the DS rail/X-member based on contour/shape.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Linkage Shield.
> This may help, No instruction but basically it sets it's self against the DS rail/X-member based on contour/shape.


My '68 Lemans with 3-speed manual trans has that on it and I could not figure what it was for and the other side did not have a matching "twin." Now I know. :thumbsup: With all the snow we get here in the Charlotte area, I guess I really need it when I drive my car in a snow storm. LOL


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen/heard this incorrectly referred to as a "Starter Shield" by some but this is not the case, 
as the 6 cyl cars with the starter on the PS still have this.

It is a shift linkage shield used on all models regardless of trans.

It's supposed to block all road debris, Rocks, Mud and/or Snow/Slush. 
Many years back I had a rock get jammed in the linkage of an AT column shift '67 but I don't recall if this shield was in-place.


----------

